# 1965 GTO Value



## TexGTO (Jun 11, 2016)

I am trying to help my Brother in Law out with his GTO as he has some serious health issues and can use the money.

This 65 GTO 2 Door Hardtop is PHS documented, was on frame restored in the last 3 years and is in good shape. Paint is new, interior is new, suspension & brakes are new but i have not had it in my shop to inspect it yet. I know he has not driven it over 1000 miles since it was finished.. still needs some minor trim done to be complete but is 95% done. Blue/Grey paint with Black interior.

It is not original as the engine has been changed to a 455 Tri-Power, and the automatic changed to a 4 speed. 

I cannot find an accurate value on this car so am asking for some help from all the GTO guys on this site. I will take some pictures when I move it to my shop next week.

Any insight or approximate values would help me to help him sell this car.

Thanks for your help,

TexGTO


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Need photos, if you can load them. The price would be anywhere from 30k on up, depending on how well the car presents itself.


----------



## TexGTO (Jun 11, 2016)

*Pictures*

We brought it to my shop today, but it will be a day or 2 before I have time to take some pictures.

Car started up and idled ok. Drove 10 or so miles to my shop from his house and everything is working. All paint is in like new condition, interior is new as stated previously & vinyl top is new. Color is 1965 Charcoal Blue with Black interior. No rust or repairs needed.

I also took a closer look at it and it is in good condition. Power Brakes, Power Steering, Vintage Air and we found all the emblems that need to be installed.

I do know that the brakes are drum, but new and new suspension since he bought it. I also found original automatic shifter and other original parts that were replaced or changed.


I will post pictures ASAP..

Thanks for your help,

TexGTO


----------



## TexGTO (Jun 11, 2016)

*Pictures*

I took a few quick pictures with my phone with the car in my shop.

They are not very good with the reflections, but I was in a hurry and will take some with my camera later this week.. just been busy..

The car starts and idles Ok, good oil pressure at idle, temp when warm right at 180. Vintage Air works, shifts well etc., but I have not taken it for a ride so can not give a full report.. hopefully next week or so..

If anyone is interested, the vehicle is in Victoria, Texas and I can be reached by email: [email protected]

I have a couple of folks locally that I have talked to, but have not shown the car yet.

Thanks,

TexGTO


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

*65 gto a pair*

I have two 1965 GTOS both are in pretty bad condition.
Along with these two cars I have the PHS paperwork.
One is a convertible. they both have desirable options
according to the paper work. Is there any value to GTOs 
in poor condition but with true documentation to prove they
are real GTOs??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes,there is value. How much depends on the condition of the cars. The cost of restoring a Tempest or LeMans is roughly the same as restoring a real GTO, but the end value of the GTO is about twice of the Tempest or LeMans, so often it is money well spent. If the cars need an extensive amount of work, the value is probably more in parts than in complete cars. It is very easy to buy a rusty 5-8k GTO, sink 60-80k into the restoration, and end up with a 40k car. There is no real money to be made in restoration, if that is your goal. Post pictures if you car. 1965 is a very sought after year, especially the ragtop.


----------



## TexGTO (Jun 11, 2016)

*Brother In Law's 1965 GTO*

Ok, my BIL finally decided to sell his GTO for the best offer he can get as he needs the money and cannot finish the minor things that the car needs.

He said he would like to get something in the mid 20's for the car but is open to serious offers.

As I said in previous posts, it starts & runs, is titled and licensed in Texas, I have the signed title & transfer papers. It does not need much to be a great refurbished rust free driver.

And again I have the PHS paperwork on the car.

If you have any interest please email me: [email protected].

The car is in Victoria, Texas.

I am in and out of town with my business, but will reply to all inquires with as much detail as I have plus I will send a link to a picture album. I do not know every detail and my BIL cannot remember everything due to his medical problems.

Thanks,

TexGTO


----------

